# Altium, no encuentro las cosas



## josecunyer (Mar 23, 2010)

Bueno, hace poco que me he descargado el altium summer 09 y no estoy demasiado familiarzado con este.
Antes tenía el multisim 10, su interfaz me encantaba, teniendo todo a mano e intuitivo lo que me daba muchissimos errores en hacer el play de la simulación y además le faltaban muchos componentes en la librería.
Poe eso me pase al altium, pero no esta muy bonito.
Primero de todo, no encuentro una simple fuente de alimentación de AC!!!! donde estan?
Luego, todos los instrumentos, tipo, osciloscopio, function generatior, multimeter, wattmeter que tenía el multisim
No los tiene el altium o es que no los se encontrar???


----------



## DOA (Mar 23, 2010)

Las fuentes, generadores estan en la parte superior junto al menu y cualquier magnitud que quieras medir se elige el momento de relaizar la simulacion, no hay que conectar instrumentos para medir


----------



## josecunyer (Mar 24, 2010)

okey, ya lo encontré lo que pasaba es que debo tener algun error en la instalación pues no me funcionan esos botones


----------

